# Hello from Singapore!



## Stinger (May 21, 2004)

Hi, have been coming in for a while now to look at the postings and pics, decided it's time to register and introduced myself. 
My wife and I have a 16 mth old Ragdoll named Tasha for a year now and she's the love of our life! 
It was just one year ago when I suggested getting a cat to my wife. She was totally against the idea of getting one. You have to know something about my wife, when she sees a cat walking towards her, she will steer clear of it, giving the creature a wide berth, ever alert for some sudden dash or jump from the tiny monster! :lol: Luckily I managed to persuade her to give the little kitten a try. Now she says she cannot imagined life without our precious baby! Now for stage 2 of my plan, getting a second cat! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Stinger and welcome to the forum
Your kitty is precious and so is her name


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Stinger and welcome! I am glad you decided to go ahead and register.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello! welcome to the forum.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Is that Tasha in your avatar? Very cute cat. I think you'll find a second cat, in most cases, makes for a better hoursehold.

Welcome to Cat Forum.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Ragdolls are so beautiful.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I also want to get a ragdoll someday...hope to see some more pictures soon :lol:


----------



## Stinger (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome guys! Yes, that's Tasha in my avatar and I agree, ragdolls are beautiful. Happened to read an article on them and fell in love with them instantly. Will try to post pics of her soon!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

WELCOME to the forums!

I am so happy your wife is no longer afraid of cats!!!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome! Such diabolical plans for additions to the family







:wink: 
So glad to hear your wife warmed up to the kitty, always nice to hear of cat conversions.


----------

